# Huncliffe WK55



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi gents . I am looking for a bit of information as to the fate of the Huncliffe )previously named Celtic Star , She was 40 LOA 13 tonns and built at Stephens MacDuff in 1930 for Helmsdale owners. She was sold to T MacDonald Inverkip Ayr in 1946 I am not sure if she would be Ayr reg or Greenock reg Any help greatfully recieved!!!


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like she became Lillian GK104 in Greenock , any further info really appreciated


----------

